# Singapore businesses on Christmas vacation?



## kapilok (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi,

I have recently starting dealing with a company in Singapore ... since Dec 23, 2016.
Its been 5 days ... they don't respond via email or phone. The phone just keeps me waiting.

It's funny, but are businesses closed for Christmas or New years in Singapore?

Please help.

Thanks,
Kapil


----------



## jamierc1 (Dec 12, 2015)

It's Christmas dude. Most firms are open again today though, the 27th.

Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk


----------



## archcherub (Dec 26, 2016)

jamierc1 said:


> It's Christmas dude. Most firms are open again today though, the 27th.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk


Yeah i always thought singaporeans are workaholic. haha. give them a break =D


----------

